# aftermarket cut edge?



## chevyboyiroc (Apr 24, 2009)

I've got a 60" glacier (polaris) plow on my sportsman that is in need of a new scraper bar. I am looking for one of the plastic ones but would settle for the hardened steel. I just don't want to shell out another $65 for a junk polaris one that is only going to last me a year or two. Are there any aftermarket ones that will line up with the polaris 9 bolt blade?

thanks, -Justin


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

contact cuttingedgepoly.com they are not cheap but we run their cutting edges on our pushers and they last longer than the steel ones


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Go urethane...the only way to go!


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

chevyboyiroc;1081468 said:


> I've got a 60" glacier (polaris) plow on my sportsman that is in need of a new scraper bar. I am looking for one of the plastic ones but would settle for the hardened steel. I just don't want to shell out another $65 for a junk polaris one that is only going to last me a year or two. Are there any aftermarket ones that will line up with the polaris 9 bolt blade?
> 
> thanks, -Justin


LOL just go to your local steel dealership and have the build you a template. T3 or 2 the bigger the better and the heavy weight is good for cleaning snow pack. I havent bought a stock edge for years+++


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

have an 800 sportsman ith a polaris plow, we put a 1/2 inch poly edge on 2 years ago and its still got alot of life left on it. you can buy them blank and just drill the holes yourself. sandwich the poly between the moldboard and the old steel edge. works great on walks.


----------



## bokeefe (Jan 2, 2010)

plowboss,

Where did you get the poly blade from?


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

*poly cutting edge*

www.Falline.com


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

*poly cutting edge*

the link above takes you to wrong website.. but the companies name is Fall line


----------



## bokeefe (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweeeet!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i buy 3-1/2 wide by 3/8 cutter bar steel from a company who make woods
mowers and other products. much harder and adds extra down pressure 
weight. drill holes in the middle and flip it for a second edge. i have a 48"
warn setup. any wider and id be tearing up grass on the edges of
sidewalks.--irv


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Just goto any plastic place in your town, tell them what you are making, tell them you want UHM poly (they will recomend that anyways) on my 48" shovels and plows I runn 1/4" I replace them twice per season....but I also do miles of sidewalk per snowfall. I have never used a steel blade so i can't compare, but i do know steel is loud, and poly is quiet. so poly is the the olny way ill ever go.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Go to http://cuttingedgepoly.com. They don't sell the cheap urathane that falline does. Their edges will last way longer. We have gone down both roads and Cutting Edge Poly wins every time.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

pjprod;1083808 said:


> Go urethane...the only way to go!


Urathane is junk, go with ethaline


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

lawntec;1093370 said:


> Just goto any plastic place in your town, tell them what you are making, tell them you want UHM poly (they will recomend that anyways) on my 48" shovels and plows I runn 1/4" I replace them twice per season....but I also do miles of sidewalk per snowfall. I have never used a steel blade so i can't compare, but i do know steel is loud, and poly is quiet. so poly is the the olny way ill ever go.


Be careful with the local plastic place. They will sell you the wrong product everytime. We tried that and blew hundreds of dollars till we finally started calling companies that make the edges. Prices were about the same or cheaper too.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

mrsnowman;1095717 said:


> Be careful with the local plastic place. They will sell you the wrong product everytime. We tried that and blew hundreds of dollars till we finally started calling companies that make the edges. Prices were about the same or cheaper too.


so, what is the thickness of the cutting edge you have.what for vehicle
are you using it on and what kind of plow[being nosy] might callt the
company tomorrow.thanks!--irv


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

irv;1095893 said:


> so, what is the thickness of the cutting edge you have.what for vehicle
> are you using it on and what kind of plow[being nosy] might callt the
> company tomorrow.thanks!--irv


We have it on multiple pusher boxes for loaders and bobcats, small pusher boxes for track loaders, angle blades for loaders, blizzards and boss plows , atv plows and pro wings. We have had them custom make us different pieces to extend plows too. We have pretty much stayed with 1.5 inch thickness and been really happy with that. They said they can do any thickness but we stay with what they tell us. It hasn't failed yet.


----------

